# North Korea agrees to curb nuclear work and missle testing



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

WASHINGTON  North Korea agreed to suspend nuclear weapons tests and enrichment and allow international inspectors to verify and monitor activities at its main reactor, the State Department announced on Wednesday, as part of a deal that included an American pledge to ship food aid to the isolated, impoverished nation. 

Although the Obama administration called the steps important, if limited, they signaled a potential breakthrough in the impasse over North Koreas nuclear weapons program following the death late last year of the countrys leader, Kim Jong-il. He has since been replaced by his son Kim Jong-un, and administration officials have been watching closely to see if his rise to power would alter the countrys behavior. North Korea also agreed on a moratorium on launches of long-range missiles, which have in the past raised military tensions in South Korea and Japan. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/01/world/asia/us-says-north-korea-agrees-to-curb-nuclear-work.html


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice.  The problem is Iran now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

So let's recap. North Korea is, for the 200th time, agreeing to work with the outside world. And we believe them why?


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So let's recap. North Korea is, for the 200th time, agreeing to work with the outside world. And we believe them why?


Right.  This is a continuation of enabling their extortion during the Clinton years.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a shock that anyone would believe them.


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.

Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 29, 2012)

new nutcase in Pyongyang might actually be for real for once.

And I have this bridge, used one owner......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It's a shock that anyone would believe them.



Apparently Chris does. He's like Mikey, he'll eat anything! Lol


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.



Gullible _and_ desperate.    It is a Obama success that the 3rd generation Kim inherited his kingdom?     When Chuck takes over in England after his mom dies, will that be an Obama success?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.



OMFG, you will just believe anything if it is perceived as a positive for Obama. 

What a fool


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.


Enabling extortion.  Woohoo?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So let's recap. North Korea is, for the 200th time, agreeing to work with the outside world. And we believe them why?



The tamping down of hostilities are to be applauded. To those paying attention, North Korea is much more of a problem then Iran. They have actively trying to start shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So let's recap. North Korea is, for the 200th time, agreeing to work with the outside world. And we believe them why?
> ...



Thanks but, I'll believe it when we see it. 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaiSHcHM0PA&feature=youtube_gdata_player]JERRY MAGUIRE (Tom Cruise) - SHOW ME THE MONEY (clean edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

It's alway fun watching the right try to spin good news as bad.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Good news

Suspend your nuclear program in exchange for food

The kid just might not be as batshit crazy as his old man


----------



## Claudette (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So let's recap. North Korea is, for the 200th time, agreeing to work with the outside world. And we believe them why?



We don't and shouldn't. 

Last time, ala Carter, that idiot, it cost we Americans 9 Billion in aid to NK. 

They didn't cease and won't this time no matter what lies they spew.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris in action....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsSXMT0NrB4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks for the idea Baurach


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Good news; the USA caves to extortion.  Woot?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Good news; the USA caves to extortion.  Woot?



What extortion did WE cave to?

They get to feed their millions of starving people...what did we give up?


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration. 

And it didn't cost us a trillion dollars and 4,000 American lives.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> 
> And it didn't cost us a trillion dollars and 4,000 American lives.



It's not a victory until it nets proveable results idiot. Until then its a gamble.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> 
> And it didn't cost us a trillion dollars and 4,000 American lives.


Another cave to extortion by Obama and another surrender of clout as a superpower.  It's getting hard to write superpower and the USA in the same sentence any longer since your dreamy guy won.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> ...


A gamble on the three-legged horse that never has delivered.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> 
> And it didn't cost us a trillion dollars and 4,000 American lives.



We didn't even have to threaten them or call them an axis of evil


----------



## Neurotika (Feb 29, 2012)

i dont trust them but if people get some food then that is something. i just hope the food doesnt go for the government and not the people.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> ...



What were we extorted out of?

They give up their nuclear program......what did we give up?


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Another foreign policy victory for the Obama administration.
> ...



Ask Bin Laden and Gaddafi about that.

Oh....wait....you can't.

They are dead.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

Why does each and every administration keep doing this stupidity?
They make a promise, then the they get the aid and then they break the promise.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Good news; the USA caves to extortion.  Woot?



What extortion?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

Neurotika said:


> i dont trust them but if people get some food then that is something. i just hope the food doesnt go for the government and not the people.



It never goes to the truly needy, it always goes to those who support the government.
First the top (those in power) then to those that support them.
This is what communism is all about and we got some in this country that wants this horrible type of system.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Good news; the USA caves to extortion.  Woot?
> ...


The same Clinton caved to.

Extortion is in the dictionary, by the way.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Why does each and every administration keep doing this stupidity?
> They make a promise, then the they get the aid and then they break the promise.



The nuclear disarmament will be verified by UN inspectors. North Korea has millions of starving people. They need food aid every day. It is not like they can take a delivery and their food problems are over


----------



## Claudette (Feb 29, 2012)

Time will tell what this will cost the American Taxpayer. 

It was what, 7 Billion last time. 

Anyone think NK does anything for nothing??


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Clinton came close to reaching an accord with North Korea. George Bush's first order of business was to fuck it up

Extortion is in the dictionary. You give something up in response to a threat.

So what did we give up?


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

Once again, there is a new leader in North Korea.

He went to school in Switzerland.

This may be no different than the collapse of the Soviet Union.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Claudette said:


> Time will tell what this will cost the American Taxpayer.
> 
> It was what, 7 Billion last time.
> 
> Anyone think NK does anything for nothing??



What does it cost the US Taxpayer to keep a military force on high alert for 60 years?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Once again, there is a new leader in North Korea.
> 
> He went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> This may be no different than the collapse of the Soviet Union.



Hahahahahahaha 

You're an idiot. North Koreas rockets can barely get off the launch pad. Russia had hundreds if not thousands of rockets ready to decimate us in an instance. 

Omg, your stupidity and blindness is comical.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Time will tell what this will cost the American Taxpayer.
> ...



So the cost of preventing a 9/11 style disaster in South Korea wasn't appropriate to you? 

I suppose that's a fair position to hold but its hardly justification for blindly trusting a country that has done nothing but deceive us for the past half century.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's my prediction;

Billions more american taxpayer dollars will get spent on food, the food will be given to the North Korean gov't to send out to it's ppl, the food won't get to the ppl.


So, once again, like what always happens, billions of american taxpayer dollars will be wasted on foreign soil with zero gain to the american taxpayer.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does each and every administration keep doing this stupidity?
> ...



It will not go to the ones who are starving,it never does.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



So glad that Seoul never had to suffer 9/11. Call me selfish but I would have rather had New York and DC never suffer it.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Here's my prediction;
> 
> Billions more american taxpayer dollars will get spent on food, the food will be given to the North Korean gov't to send out to it's ppl,* the food won't get to the ppl*.
> 
> ...



Sure it does. You guys are amazingly naive.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Sorry...but you are making no sense

9-11 style disaster?  A nuclear weapon lobbed over the DMZ would kill millions not thousands

What is the risk of having given them food and have it fall apart later?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my prediction;
> ...



I have a friend who has relatives over there and he has complained for a decade that the aid is mostly consumed by the govt and used as extortion against the people. 

I believe it is you who us uninformed.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Sure it does.  We make a treaty that involves UN inspectors. We provide food shipments every day. Inspectors verify disarmament and inspect dismantled pieces. They can also verify where the food is going. 

We aren't happy.....food stops

By then, they have already smashed their reactors. The risk is more theirs than ours


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I doubt they would use a bomb like that. I have no doubt however that were we not on the border a dirty bomb would have been smuggled across and mass deaths would have been the result. 

Why is the left so opposed to helping our allies?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my prediction;
> ...



I'm glad you have unwavering faith in the humanitarian nature of the North Korean government.

I mean it's crazy to think their gov't would just use the food for their military, gov't officials or just sell off once they get it or hell even destroy it.

In fact it's crazy for me to even mention those things in a post about North Korea, I'm ashamed of myself for not deleting this post right now.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The risk is wasting billions of taxpayer dollars, but this post gives a good look as to how important that is to you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Really now?

Providing food to starving people in exchange for a reduced nuclear threat is a waste of taxpayers dollars.......but keeping tens of thousands of troops on high alert for 60 years isn't?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Oh I don't.

Those provisions generally find their way to the black market..which isn't so "black" any more. They don't "destroy" it.

But at least the market has something to sell. And the people have something to eat.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So basically billions of american taxpayer dollars going to the north korean black market is a good thing to you?

Wouldn't spending it on something here, or gosh i dunno, a tax cut be a better use of it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Because spending an entire weeks salary on a loaf of bread is exactly what we intended for our charity? 

Give me a break 

Our charity enriches the govt at the expense of the people both there and here.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Given the choice between an "Iraq style" invasion of North Korea..or feeding them.

I go with the feed option..every time.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's if you blindly assume they'll get the food.  That's if you assume they'll follow the terms.  They already have tons of nukes, who gives a damn if they get more?  Our troops have no reason to be in South Korea as it is other than the military industrial complex, rest assured this treaty isn't going to bring anyone home.

Besides wouldn't you rather have those billions wasted here at home for our homeless people rather than those in North Korea?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

You want to help the starving people? 

Find a way to Air drop food. 

Giving it to the govt to distribute is not worth it.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.




Even you can't be this fucking stupid.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If we only had those 2 options, sure, but thankfully that's not the case in the slightest.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



We make a deal with North Korea

We give you food.......you disband your nuclear program

I don't give a shit what they do with their food. They can dump it in the ocean if they want


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good news
> 
> Suspend your nuclear program in exchange for food
> 
> The kid just might not be as batshit crazy as his old man





You idiots really are this fucking stupid? Wow.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> 
> Another in a string of foreign policy victories for the Obama administration.



The death of Jim Jung Il by heart attack, is an Obama foreign policy victory?

You are one serious wack-a-doodle.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



They don't have tons of nukes....we are the only ones with tons of nukes

By accepting the terms of the deal, the world is a whole lot safer. I don't give a shit what they do with the food. We made a deal, it is now their food. We still get a toned down threat in the Korean peninsula and all it cost us was some food


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> ...



yes. he can.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I see it playing out like this.

NK accepts inspectors... NK accepts food... food is delivered... NK kicks out inspectors... back to square 1.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Again you are making no sense

South Korea has been our ally for 60 years


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



So what have we lost?

A couple tons of rice?

They kick out inspectors, food shipments stop......Big deal


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well they have enough to easily blow up multiple cities and kill billions.  

No the world isn't safer, unless you blindly assume they'll stick to the terms of SUSPENDING not DISBANDING as you said, their nuclear program.

We'll still have tons of troops in South Korea, North Korea has never been a major threat cuz they're dear friends with our dear friends China.  

All that will happen is it'll be good p-r for Obamabots and billions of american taxpayer dollars will be wasted.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Sec Clinton just released a statement calling this a modest first step. 

Doesn't sound like the partisan hack dance Chris and rightwinger are doing. In fact it sounds like a very reasoned and mature response. Take notes you two dildos


----------



## Rocko (Feb 29, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea is now run by a man who went to school in Switzerland.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

Neurotika said:


> i just hope the food doesnt go for the government and not the people.




What are the odds...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Why does each and every administration keep doing this stupidity?
> They make a promise, then the they get the aid and then they break the promise.



Because of idiots like the lefty dupes spouting off on this thread.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does each and every administration keep doing this stupidity?
> ...




Dictators depend on suckers like you.




And the people continue to suffer and starve.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




NK's been playing this game for decades but because obama is president these lefty idiots will ignore reality and mindlessly cheerlead anything. 

Must be a sale on blue dresses going on or something...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



So what are they giving up?   They'd are suspending nuclear weapons tests and uranium enrichment and allowing weapons inspectors

What are we giving up?    Some rice


Where do we lose?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 29, 2012)

It is a modest first step in the right direction toward the goal of denuclearizing North Korea. At least the new leader could win hearts and minds domestically by alleviating the food shortages temporarily as the U.S. will ship 20,000 tons of food to North Korea each month for a year but Kim Jong-un will have to implement political or economic reform while avoiding unnecessary provocations.


----------



## Chris (Feb 29, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Want to bet?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sec Clinton just released a statement calling this a modest first step.
> 
> Doesn't sound like the partisan hack dance Chris and rightwinger are doing. In fact it sounds like a very reasoned and mature response. Take notes you two dildos



Bump so idiots can learn.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sec Clinton just released a statement calling this a modest first step.
> ...



Ummm. Take note of what?

North Korea is showing some signs of moderation. We give them some rice and they allow inspectors

Only an idiot right winger obsessed with Obamas failure would not see that as good news


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> WASHINGTON  North Korea agreed to suspend nuclear weapons tests and enrichment and allow international inspectors to verify and monitor activities at its main reactor, the State Department announced on Wednesday, as part of a deal that included an American pledge to ship food aid to the isolated, impoverished nation.
> 
> Although the Obama administration called the steps important, if limited, they signaled a potential breakthrough in the impasse over North Koreas nuclear weapons program following the death late last year of the countrys leader, Kim Jong-il. He has since been replaced by his son Kim Jong-un, and administration officials have been watching closely to see if his rise to power would alter the countrys behavior. North Korea also agreed on a moratorium on launches of long-range missiles, which have in the past raised military tensions in South Korea and Japan.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/01/world/asia/us-says-north-korea-agrees-to-curb-nuclear-work.html



How many times have they AGREED to end their program if only we would give them something? And then thumbed their noses at us?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Apparently you lefty dupes lose your minds over your adoration of all things obama. They've been pulling this shit for decades, you fucking idiot. It's always the same old song and dance. UN 'inspectors' are taken on a few staged trips to see uber-grateful peasants praise Kim while eating heartily, the 'suspended' nuclear program goes on unabated at locations X,Y,Z while a big show is made of stopping work at location A (or for even greater effect, an unused or redundant facility is destroyed), the NK military gets larger rations for a while, the Kims further enhance their own positions, inspectors are put off, stalled, double-talked as they grow frustrated at what even dopes like them eventually start to figure out, and when the performance seems to be coming apart some bullshit pretex for 'outrage' from the NK regime is fabricated, they grow more militant and obstinant which scares the lefties into begging them for renewed negotiations - the process of organizing stretches out over months or years, and the whole cycle of deception, appeasement, and stupidity eventually starts again. Can't blame the evil fuckers for pulling the same shit over and over since it keeps working on idiots like you and equally willing dupes in the governments of various countries.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's just a bunch of fucking rice.  We send them a shipload of the shit and see what happens. Best case........starving people get fed, NK allows access to nukes

Worst case.....they fuck us over and we stop sending them rice.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> WASHINGTON  North Korea agreed to suspend nuclear weapons tests and enrichment and allow international inspectors to verify and monitor activities at its main reactor, the State Department announced on Wednesday, as part of a deal that included an American pledge to ship food aid to the isolated, impoverished nation.
> 
> Although the Obama administration called the steps important, if limited, they signaled a potential breakthrough in the impasse over North Koreas nuclear weapons program following the death late last year of the countrys leader, Kim Jong-il. He has since been replaced by his son Kim Jong-un, and administration officials have been watching closely to see if his rise to power would alter the countrys behavior. North Korea also agreed on a moratorium on launches of long-range missiles, which have in the past raised military tensions in South Korea and Japan.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/01/world/asia/us-says-north-korea-agrees-to-curb-nuclear-work.html



Anyone that thinks NK will keep their word, this time, is nothing but a partisan hack or a damn fool.

They will keep doing what they want b/c they use plutonium and the food we give them will, again, go to the military to keep the only people that could topple the generals, happy.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Worst case.....they fuck us over and we stop sending them rice, and they keep starving the civilian to death.

or don't you care?


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON  North Korea agreed to suspend nuclear weapons tests and enrichment and allow international inspectors to verify and monitor activities at its main reactor, the State Department announced on Wednesday, as part of a deal that included an American pledge to ship food aid to the isolated, impoverished nation.
> ...


Many, then we toss them some food, nobody dies, we wait until they start up again. I would claim that no country so in need of FOOD would have money for a nuke, but Indira Ghandi proved that wrong a couple decades ago.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So, worst case, we end up where we are now


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Plus deeper in debt.

fyi;  500 million tons of food, cost a LOT.

We can achieve the same result by giving them nothing.


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Or spend a few TRILLION trying to invade.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why?

NK is not our issue.  we are under no obligation to be great humanitarians to the rest of the world.

NK and China are allies, if China won't send aid...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Well, we got a new sheriff in town

Worst case, we are out some rice
Best case, The Korean peninsula is less of a threat

Doing nothing makes N Korea more desperate and more willing to do stupid things


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 29, 2012)

My choice is US General Reed Hodge who arrived in Korea a month after defeated Japanese forces had formally turned over authority in Korea to the Committee for the Preparation of Korean Independence, led by Lyuh Woon-hyung which proclaimed the Korean People's Republic.

Hodge ordered all Japanese officials to remain at their posts, refused to recognize Lyuh a national leader and eventually banned all public reference to the KPR. Nationalists rose in opposition all across Korea, and the formal division of a united peninsula was soon to follow.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Aside from fucking with Japan over water rights, they have only talked smack.

and that rice?

Average Cost of Rice in 2011

In 2011, the prices of rice in the wholesale and retail markets are 10.71 cents and $1.21 per pound respectively. 

That's $50 million just to buy it.  Factor in the cost of shipping, factor in the human suffering, since the civilians won't get any, and that = don't give them anything since we know they are lying.

fyi;  they use plutonium on their nukes, so the promise of not upgrading uranium 

edit for my math fail.

It would cost us $50 million plus to send just rice if it was 500 million POUNDS.  for tons it's X 2000

or

$100 BILLION dollars.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







No, you idiot, it is not "just a bunch of fucking rice." Until you understand enough to figure that one out you will remain nothing but another useful idiot for an evil, murderous regime. 

And no one gets "access" to anything the regime doesn't want them to as part of the performance, fool.

And starving people don't get fed, you fucking fool. The people continue to starve to death while the military gets extra food and the evil scum at the top of that pile of shit of a country continue to gorge themselves on gormet food and the most expensive drinks. 

And through your willful participation in the whole charade, YOU are responsible for all of the above. Congratulations, you fucking scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wrong again, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




China does send aid. They've been involved in this game for a long time as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 29, 2012)

North Korea must need something, we should wait a year before responding.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Clearly not enough or NK wouldn't need 500 million tons of food


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



edited for word problem math fail.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




China is, and for a long time has been, NK's largest source of food and fuel aid.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



then it's clear, that the people that know NK the best want them dead or they would be humanitarian and help out the starving civilians.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure what you mean there


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Ok....on reading through the thread, I have to admit you are right. Sending North Koreans food is a bad idea. It will only make them dependent and unwilling to work. Before you know it they will want cell phones and fancy cars. 

We should use North Korea as a test model for our own entitlement programs. Let them starve for a while and watch that ole work ethic kick in


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

A dupe and a troll. Way to go, champ.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting how the same people who don't want us to be the world's policeman, WANT us to give them everything else.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

Lefties can't help but believe things that have never worked before will the next time they try just because they want them to and are so deeply, deeply convinced that they must be right. 


They are like Charlie Brown trying to kick that football Lucy Kim is holding.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 1, 2012)

They always do this. When they're ready to dismantle older technology they give us a shout-out for aid and support.

/yawn


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lefties can't help but believe things that have never worked before will the next time they try just because they want them to and are so deeply, deeply convinced that they must be right.
> 
> 
> They are like Charlie Brown trying to kick that football Lucy Kim is holding.



Like the unravelling of the Soviet Union.


Oh....wait........


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties can't help but believe things that have never worked before will the next time they try just because they want them to and are so deeply, deeply convinced that they must be right.
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsSXMT0NrB4]It&#39;s the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown - Football - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties can't help but believe things that have never worked before will the next time they try just because they want them to and are so deeply, deeply convinced that they must be right.
> ...



You're going with the politics are the same in both situations?


----------

